# Logan 200 Change Gears



## vincent52100 (Mar 7, 2015)

My Logan 200 came with a set of change gears that the  PO said didn't fit. I'm hoping someone can identify these and hopefully someone would like to trade for Logan gears.
There are 10 gears:32 x2, 36, 40, 44, 46, 48, 52, 54, 56.
0.361 thick
0.742 hole
0.179 width of keyway (2 keyways in each gear)
Any help would greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 7, 2015)

I will guess they are for an Atlas lathe. You might want to make a similar post on the Atlas forum and get confirmation.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 7, 2015)

They do look like a partial set of early Atlas gears.  two 32T would be correct.  The later gears have part of the part number cast in.  9-101-48 or 9-101-48A on the 48T would confirm it.  I don't know how early that practice started as my lathe was made in 1980 but the first Atlas gears were made in 1932.  The hub thickness appears to be the same as the tooth face.  That would make them the "non-A".  The only ones missing from the early set would be two 64T and two 96T.  And they would fit the Atlas 918 through 10D and the first six models of the Craftsman 12": (101.07360 through 101.07401).


----------



## vincent52100 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Mork (Jul 3, 2015)

vincent52100 said:


> View attachment 97172
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just put some gears on ebay. My Logan 200 lathe was missing most the gears and I had to buy two partial sets to get them all. These gears vary a lot in price. I priced mine lower than most. Search for Logan Change gears OR my user name is mte41


----------



## bama7 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mork said:


> I just put some gears on ebay. My Logan 200 lathe was missing most the gears and I had to buy two partial sets to get them all. These gears vary a lot in price. I priced mine lower than most. Search for Logan Change gears OR my user name is mte41



Did you sell your gears already?  I did not see any items with mte41 listed for sale.


----------



## Mork (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry the gears sold maybe two days after I posted this. In hind sight I should have asked more for them. Oh well, I probably made somebody happy. I just can't imagine asking $49 for one gear. I sold mine for 20 each with free shipping. One guy bought them all so the shipping was not so bad. I actually had to by two sets on ebay to get all the gears at almost $300 but then I sold 8 (duplicates) of them for $20 each. I think I have about $150 into a full set of 17 gears. 

Be patient and watch for auctions with several gears, you will get a much better deal. Good luck.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 30, 2015)

bama7 said:


> Did you sell your gears already?  I did not see any items with mte41 listed for sale.


Send me a PM with what you need, I do have some extras. I need to inventory to see what is actually extra, and its jam canning season ... so it might take a couple days.


----------



## Mork (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool!  I should have posted a request before I spent a ton on ebay!


----------



## bama7 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mister Ed said:


> Send me a PM with what you need, I do have some extras. I need to inventory to see what is actually extra, and its jam canning season ... so it might take a couple days.


I sent two PM's.  I fat fingered the first before I was finished.


----------



## bama7 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anybody have a Cone Pinion Gear LA-119-1 they want to sell?  I don't know what may be interchangeable with other models.  I have a Ward's / Logan 200.  Thanks, Bill


----------

